# visa extension



## hippieinacloset (Feb 9, 2008)

My daughter's student visa expires March 2013.
She aims to get a job after completion of her undergrad course.
How soon should she start application for a new visa and what type should it be - simple extension (as she has done a 6 semester 2-yr course), or a work visa and what are the documents needed for these?
What is better - applying on ones own or via an immigration agent?
Would be rateful for any advice. Thanks in advance.


----------

